# Oh No! Another Vintage Watch Shop!



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Ain't it bleedin' marvellous?! You live in or near a city for 20+ years and then you discover a watch-shop you never knew was there! I actually found it a couple of weeks ago when I went along a street I never use, because I wanted to look in a second-hand bookshop. This place is a family run jeweller's and I noticed a lot of very nice vintage watches in the window, but I was a bit pressed for time.

I went back today and had a friendly chat with mine host...and the inside is "AVO heaven", if you can imagine it. Lots of lovely old clocks and watches...

Subs & Datejusts

Zeniths inc. an el Primero

Omegas galore - pie-pan Connie, lots of nice Seamasters, Speedies

A nice Girard-Perregaux

A couple of JLCs (Memovox and Club)

The Memovox is that rather ugly '70s style, but I took a shine to the Club (auto, day/date) - took even more of a shine to the price, which is AVB (AVO's Vintage Bargains) territory. It's a bit like this (nicked image):

















I didn't buy it, but went away for a think. If it's still there next week I might have a dabble. Serviced and guaranteed, good price, can't lose really.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> *Oh, No! Another vintage watch shop! I seem to attract them like flies!*


You can go right off some people :disgust:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Donâ€™t take too long thinking. Looks very nice.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^ I was tempted yesterday, but I'm trying to adopt a policy where possible of giving myself a little thinking time rather than making impulse buys. Sometimes you lose out, but that isn't going to ruin your life - after all, you've lived this long without it - and that is probably better than being landed with something you didn't really want. :buba:


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Do tell - where is this Aladdin's cave?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Greentagman said:


> Do tell - where is this Aladdin's cave?


It's in Norwich. Anywhere near you?


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

No - which is probably a good thing!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

does it have an online shop? , this little places rarely do but its worth asking. out of interest how much do they want for the JLC club? - you can pm it if you want.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

pugster said:


> does it have an online shop? , this little places rarely do but its worth asking. out of interest how much do they want for the JLC club? - you can pm it if you want.


Tried to send PM - is your inbox full?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

now cleared


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I went in yesterday and had another look, and I don't think the Club is for me, for a number of reasons.

1. I'm not a huge fan of '70s watches and the big thick cases they often have. Yes, I know I have a Dynamic, and I think that's perhaps an exception for me, a bit like the Mako being my token diver.

2. As someone pointed out, they are not actual JLC movements but A Schild ebauches, produced as a cheaper offering to counter the threat of quartz. I know they are excellent watches, but I'm not sure I'd ever look on it as a "proper" JLC.

3. Informed opinion seems to suggest it's a little bit expensive. In fact, this is the impression I get from the shop as a whole...very nice, but not cheap.

4. I had the estimates for my new fence and French doors. Watch fund and holiday fund taking a back seat for a while!









Don't worry, the current collection is safe, but unlikely to grow much for a few months!


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Does the shop begin with a Z? Don't like to mention shop names local to me because of personal opinions. Very nice family if it is.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, Jake

It does indeed beginning with Z. I never did buy the JLC but went back a few months later and picked up a lovely Leonidas chronograph. I am currently negotiating with the gentleman for an Eterna Kontiki 20 that is having a dial restoration. Lovely people and great stock.


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah the young tall guy alister is a top gent.


----------

